# New addition to the shop



## Bill Gruby (May 27, 2012)

When this Surface Grinder came up on CL I almost fainted. It is a TML made in New Britain Ct. They made the first production Surface Grinder. Harig bought the TML works. The rest is history. This came at a price, doesn't everything LOL. It was the best $250 I ever spent. I had to wait a week to pick it up but it is here now. It is runnable now, nothing is broken or loose. I will clean it up and bring it back to its grey paint job, then move it into the cellar.

 "Billy G"  Thm:


----------



## hdwrench1 (May 27, 2012)

Wow, what a great buy!
I always have my eyes peeled for deals like this.
Even if I don't the cash handy.
It's easier to ask for forgiveness than permission.

Nice score Bill
Wayne


----------



## b.lindsey (May 27, 2012)

Great find Bill, and looks to be in good shape too. Is that a magnetic chuck mounted to the table? If so, that alone new, would have set you back a lot more than $250!!

That will be a great addition to the shop for sure.

Bill


----------



## steamer (May 27, 2012)

Oh that looks like a little honey!

Nice Score!

Dave


----------



## Bill Gruby (May 27, 2012)

Best part of this deal is that it's 110V not 220. Thanx all.

 "Billy G"


----------



## speedyb (Jun 10, 2012)

congrats on the find!


----------

